

Teixobactin: A New Antibiotic from a New Platform? - mhb
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2015/01/08/teixobactin_a_new_antibiotic_from_a_new_platform.php

======
tokenadult
Previous very extensive discussion of this interesting news from a different
source, on HN front page two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8852487)

~~~
dragop
I missed that discussion, thanks, although this link is a better read than the
bloomberg article.

To add to this post though, there is an interview with one of the researchers
(Lewis) on the BBC World Service Science in Action. Podcast is here:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/scia](http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/scia)

